# Can't open a .opf eBook



## radmi13 (Jan 5, 2010)

HI,

I have a problem opening a .opf eBook. I tried to open it first with "FlipViewer' and then with "gemstar ebook publisher 2.1" and none of these two worked. I appreciate any help. 
Thank you.


----------



## Freemorrison (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome radmi13, 
you may have to convert the ebook, see if this site helps?
(although you should be able to open it with Gemstar- are you getting any error messages?)
http://www.chromakinetics.com/REB1200/software.htm


----------



## radmi13 (Jan 5, 2010)

The extension for the ebook is ".opf". When I want to open it with FlipViewer 4.2 it sais: "FlipViewer cannot open this HTML FlipBook. Only HTML FlipBooks with digital signatures will be opened properly"
I am a beginer at this thing and so I do not know what to do. After that I tried with "gemstar ebook publisher 2.1" and it didn't work. I will try what you said and after i will let you know what happened. Until that thanks for the help.


----------



## radmi13 (Jan 5, 2010)

I almost forgot to tell what happens when i open it in "gemstar ebook publisher 2.1". There is this picture and from there on I don't know what to do.


----------



## Freemorrison (Nov 29, 2009)

Here's the free FlipBook -
( although I believe this opf file is corrupt if GemStar won't open it).
http://download.cnet.com/FlipAlbum-Standard/3000-12511_4-10026444.html?tag=mncol


----------

